# Chargers



## Mike (15/8/14)

Hey folks

I'm being lazy here I know, but I'd appreciate some info on chargers. My best mate loves my IPV and Tobh, and the mPT3 and cheapie battery I gave him aren't really cutting it anymore (easy to get bitten huh). The only issue is my buddy is a struggling student in every sense of the world. He's not a local so his fees are crazy and only one of his parents work - so I'm gonna try and set him up (although I'm also a student, I struggle a bit less) with a basic mech setup.

What'd be the best option for a cheap_ie_ charger that'd just do the job for him?

What'd be the best option for a cheap_ish_ charger that'd do the job well, for me?

Thanks all


----------



## drew (15/8/14)

Hey @Mike 

I think the best value for money charger would be the nitecore i2. You can get cheaper trustfire chargers but they tend to overcharge, causing damage to cells which significantly reduces the number of recharges. So in the long run you end up throwing more cash at batteries than necessary.

VapeKing has stock, or if you don't mind waiting then fasttech...

http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessories/nitecore-i2-intellicharger.html
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001637/1319800-nitecore-i2-lithium-li-ion-ni-mh-ni-cd-smart

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/8/14)

Mike said:


> Hey folks
> 
> I'm being lazy here I know, but I'd appreciate some info on chargers. My best mate loves my IPV and Tobh, and the mPT3 and cheapie battery I gave him aren't really cutting it anymore (easy to get bitten huh). The only issue is my buddy is a struggling student in every sense of the world. He's not a local so his fees are crazy and only one of his parents work - so I'm gonna try and set him up (although I'm also a student, I struggle a bit less) with a basic mech setup.
> 
> ...


Yeah as @drew said the nitecore i2 thati s the one I would recommend too. Vape club also had some that they rated quite highly can't remember the brand. Anyway my money is on the i2.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (15/8/14)

or you could get one of those chinese cheapy chargers, has a little slider bar so it can accomodate 18350 to 18650, my mate bought it from one of the china type malls for R40.


----------



## Derick (15/8/14)

How about the Xtar Mp1
http://www.xtarlight.co.za/index.ph...duct_id=22&virtuemart_category_id=6&Itemid=77

Xtar is highly regarded by the flashlight crowd and this little charger can do all the things the bigger ones do, it even measures temp of the battery and switches off if it gets too hot - all of that for only R122

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (15/8/14)

@Derick have you ordered from that site?


----------



## Derick (15/8/14)

Only downside is that it can only do *650 batteries, it has no slider


----------



## Derick (15/8/14)

Mike said:


> @Derick have you ordered from that site?


I have not no, but when we contacted Xtar in the US, they pointed us to these guys, so they are the official xtar distributer in SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (15/8/14)

Mike said:


> @Derick have you ordered from that site?


 
VapeMob stocks the Xtar MC1 as well - https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/mod-shop/mod-chargers/

Bought one a while back and chucked it into my laptop bag - very handy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (15/8/14)

And it has all the bells, whistles, slider - all for R200. Only downside is that it only charges one battery at a time, but it's nice and portable


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/14)

My vote goes to the Nitecore i2, I decided on it not only for safety but also because it charges AA batteries too


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My vote goes to the Nitecore i2, I decided on it not only for safety but also because it charges AA batteries too


Yeah it does that to. I swopped my efest v4 for a nitecore D4 because it charges almost every battery I use in the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (16/8/14)

@Derick Good find on the mp1 got to get me one of those, usb charging it can be a handy


----------



## Derick (16/8/14)

Al3x said:


> @Derick Good find on the mp1 got to get me one of those, usb charging it can be a handy


Yeah, and at 122 you can get one for the office, one for work and one for the car

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

